# Women's Snowboard Gear Reviews



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Looking to buy a new board this season, I was wondering if anyone had any info on any of the following equipment that I am considering.

I would say my skill level is about intermediate, but I am looking for a board that will help enable me to improve. I live in Ohio, so I don't get much powder action, most of the time I have to board on man made snow  (although I usually get a few trips in to Michigan, PA, or Colorado when funds allow :thumbsup: ). I am looking for an all-around board. Good with rails/park/decent jumps, but can also hold it's own on back woods trails. I've got awesome Flow bindings that I'm pretty much in love with, but I'm getting new boots too.

My previous board was a Burton Twin 53, I am looking for a board within the 148-152 size, as the burton got a little clumsy when trying to rotate.

Okay, so I'm checking out the following:

Rossignol Temptation Snowboard

LTD Betty Snowboard Womens

LTD Belle Snowboard Womens

Lamar Henna Snowboard Womens

Lamar Foxie Snowboard Womens

Avalanche Bliss Womens Snowboard

Roxy Sugar Bunnies

Atomic Boards (Tika or Tuesday ?)

Obviously I don't expect anyone to know them all, but if anybody has any advice on any of these boards, or even the brands I'd really appreciate it!  All I have ridden has pretty much been Burtons, and I think that I've pretty much just paid for the name, I think I can find a better performing board for half the price as I'm in college and don't have tons of extra cash flow. Any help is totally appreciated! Thank you!!

Also, if anyone has tried the Roxy Boa's, was wondering if they were pretty good, thinking about getting new boots as well. Thanks!!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Shayboarder has a good blog on female stuff, and i think its the Shred Betties have reviews too...


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Yup, Shayboarder and Shred Betties for reviews. What kind of budget do you have for a board? Most of the boards you have listed are very cheaply made. You can find higher quality boards from last season online for under $200.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Very cool, appreciate it... $200 unfortunately is about my limit, and I was sorta thinking the brands I'd never heard of before might be on the low quality side... But I'm still kinda curious about the Rossignol and Roxy boards, I'll totally checkout the shayboarder and shred betties tho, thanks!


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Everything is a bit picked over right now, but here are a few excellent boards within your price range:
Rome Vinyl Womens - Snowboards Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com (Scroll down to see sale board)
Burton Blender Womens - Snowboards Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com (Board that comes up is this year's board. Click on sales tab to find last year's Blender on sale)
O-matic Benatar Snowboard - Women's from Backcountryoutlet.com

Also consider buying a used or demo board from ebay. Like this Arbor:
08-09 Arbor Cadance SAMPLE/DEMO 152CM - eBay (item 180433294501 end time Nov-20-09 21:05:11 PST)

If you can, hold out until around February when all of this year's stuff starts going on sale. Then you'll have more choices. 

The thing is most if not all of the boards you have listed are very forgiving beginner boards. If you are an intermediate rider looking to progress, you should be looking for more advanced boards. 

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd never heard of Sierra before and the boards you listed are totally in my price range, thank you SO much. Last season I lived in Florida, so it's been two years since I've been super into snowboarding, and now that I need upgrades, I'm just like "err..." Sierra and Shred Betties were sooo helpful thank you so much! Any more advice and I am all ears


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah I think the boards you listed aren't necessarily lower quality, but they are budget brands that aren't as popular. wiredsport.com carries them for cheap and has a rep on this forum. You can also go with last year's gear on discount like someone else said at sierrasnowboard or evogear outlet (20off coupon) or just search for the lowest price of the board you want on google. My friend got last year's Rome Vinyl 146 and Rome Madison bindings off of sierra last year, also switching from a Burton, and she really loves it and has gotten a lot more confidence going a lot faster and trying small park features. Also not at Sierra but there's a pretty good deal right now for a Capita Saturnia 07/08 for under $100. it was a good wood board 08/09


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

SnwBrdGirl05 said:


> I'd never heard of Sierra before and the boards you listed are totally in my price range, thank you SO much. Last season I lived in Florida, so it's been two years since I've been super into snowboarding, and now that I need upgrades, I'm just like "err..." Sierra and Shred Betties were sooo helpful thank you so much! Any more advice and I am all ears


If I shop online, I like Sierrasnowboard, Evo, and DogFunk. Great prices and shipping. My next online purchase might be from wiredsport though, because the wired guy on this forum seems like a stand up guy. I've heard the Burton Vinyl is a great board, but I've never known anyone who rides one. My ex rides a Burton Lux which is more of a higher end novice board, but she can still rip pretty hard on it. My cousin rides the Forum Craft and absolutely loves it. Both should be around your price range.


----------

